# Dvd and cd laser cleaners



## Guest

Hi, 

Is it beneficial to clean cd and dvd players lasers with disc cleaners or leave them till they skip, as am unsure if the brush type damage the lasers in anyway ?

What would people recommend as the best way to keep their machines running well ?

Steve


----------



## Mike P.

One of my DVD players is a 9 year old Pioneer DV-525 that I use a lens cleaner on twice a year. I've never had a problem with it.


----------



## lcaillo

It is very rare that cleaning does much on DVD lasers. It seems to have more of an impact on CD lasers, but even there the benefit is marginal in most players. I doubt that the cleaners are very effective, however. When we clean them in the shop we use a lens cleaner, not just a dry cleaning, in order to remove the film that builds up from oils in the air.


----------

